# Syuhei's edge pairing method, also Nakaji's method



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 21, 2008)

This thread is mainly about two things but it's also about Harris's other 'tutorial channel' youtube.com/CUBESnote.

anyway,






I've tried it out a few times, it's pretty good!

by the way, Nakaji does something different so heres the video for that:






They are both substantial methods, hope this helps someone achieve another world record


----------



## xAllen91 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sweet. I like Syuhei's pairing method more.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm lost on both. i'm too used to seeing diagrams and algorithms.
But i want to learn their methods as they are so fast.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Oct 26, 2008)

Nakajima's way is what I use for 5x5 

I <3 6 edge pairing method for 4x4 (which is what syuhei's method is (I believe)).


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 28, 2008)

jackolanternsoup said:


> ...
> 
> I <3 6 edge pairing method for 4x4 (which is what syuhei's method is (I believe)).



It's similar, but not identical. If you click on the video and read his comment, he explains that it's (u) three edges (u') three edges (u) three edges finish. It's like... 9-pair chain...


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 28, 2008)

it's like 3, 6, 3 to me.


----------



## adragast (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice video ! Thx for the explanation !


----------



## jcuber (Dec 1, 2008)

isn't it really only 3 per slice move or 4 if you get a special case where the last edge pairs up with the first?


----------



## Thompson (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool, I didn't know Harris has a new account.
anyway, thanks for putting this video up. It really helps me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 18, 2009)

Has anyone gotten anywhere with Nakaji's method? I've gotten a few sub-1s but that is it. I just don't get how he does it so fast. On the other hand, Syuhei's method is kinda easy to get fast with (my avg with it is around 55 secs I think).


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 18, 2009)

Well...I dunno, somehow he finds the pieces on the U layer very quickly...I can't do it that fast either


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah I liked the first one more, although I prefer 2 edge pairing over both. But I shall experiment.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 18, 2009)

I think Nakajima is fast on that, because he's a good 3x3 solver, and he is used to look for pieces that are excactly on those positions.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm definitely gonna try Syuhei's method. I use the same as Erik now I think... When you do r slice instead of u..


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 19, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Has anyone gotten anywhere with Nakaji's method? I've gotten a few sub-1s but that is it. I just don't get how he does it so fast. On the other hand, Syuhei's method is kinda easy to get fast with (my avg with it is around 55 secs I think).



i like nakajis edge pairing method  i use it, but its just about getting used to it and knowing what to look for...was pretty hard to swap from my normal 2-pair method but this is more fun! 

Hsuang chang uses nakaji edge pairing im pretty sure.....and he got a 48.xx average of 7 with it.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 19, 2009)

I use Erik's edge pairing


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 23, 2009)

ccchips296 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone gotten anywhere with Nakaji's method? I've gotten a few sub-1s but that is it. I just don't get how he does it so fast. On the other hand, Syuhei's method is kinda easy to get fast with (my avg with it is around 55 secs I think).
> ...



Just to add onto this. It isn't nakaji edge pairing method. It's Frank's edge pairing method used on a 4x4.


----------



## dChan (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the links. I actually had my friend teach me through a webcam, how to do Syuhei's method. I got it, but did not really understand what to do after the initial 6 edges so the videos cleared it up. Solving on the 4x4x4 just got much more fun all of a sudden(and it was already a blast before!).


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

I found that, which I prefer 





I'm going to be practicing this today!


----------

